# Health news 3rd May 2011



## Northerner (May 3, 2011)

*Waist fat 'increases heart risk'*
People with coronary artery disease have an increased risk of death if they have fat around the waist, according to researchers in the US. The Mayo Clinic team, which analysed data from five studies involving 15,923 patients, found this even affected people with a normal Body Mass Index.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13222192 

*Being overweight 'linked to dementia'*

Middle aged people who are overweight but not obese, are 71% more likely to develop dementia than those with a normal weight, according to research. Previous studies have indicated a link between obesity and dementia.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13213755

*BMA Scotland warning over alcohol risks*

Doctors have warned that a "significant proportion" of adults are risking alcohol-related health problems. A BMA Scotland survey suggested that on one day last month GPs saw more than 5,500 patients where alcohol had contributed to their ill health.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-13259814

*Asthma groups in GP training priority call*

Two-thirds of GPs in Wales feel that doctors' knowledge of asthma could be improved, a survey suggests. Asthma UK Cymru's John Mathias said the findings showed asthma training is not being given the priority it deserves. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-13258167

*Antibiotics that reduce gut bacteria linked to obesity*

Scientists believe that the widespread use of antibiotics may be playing a significant role in exacerbating the obesity epidemic. Growing evidence suggests that oral antibiotic medicines may be affecting the growth of beneficial bacteria in the human intestine which is influencing whether some people put on weight when they overeat or take too little exercise, they said.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...e-gut-bacteria-linked-to-obesity-2278042.html


----------

